# Need Help with attaching pics to a post



## greatlakeswinds (Feb 29, 2008)

Trying to attach pics to a posting and having some trouble. I have figured out that the problem is that I have exceeded my quota of attachments, but I'm not sure how to delete old pics so that I can add the new ones. I am not seeing check boxes and a delete option o my attachment list like I have on my private message list. Am I looking in the wrong place. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Emily (Jan 5, 2009)

Go to User Cp. Then go under Miscellaneous and click on Attachments. You can delete it from there.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

1958Selmer,

You had quite a few attachments indeed. I went ahead and deleted all of the earlier ones from last year to free up your space. 

Cheers.


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

One of the easiest ways is to link from a web hosting account.
Its very easy and fast to do and simplifies things if you post lots of pictures.

What I do

Have my hosting account on dreamhost(unlimited size)

Create a directory in the hosting account for the pictures
i.e www.alexthegeek.com/bike
copy a picture/s there via ftp

then just post a link here or where ever www.alexthegeek.com/bike/1.JPG

Just have to be careful as linux(hosting account) is case sensitive


----------

